#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  The Honey Hotel Bangkok

## dirtydog

Sukimvit soi 19, Well I was going to stay at the Jade Pavillion but for some reason I couldn't find it, I then saw the Thaipan Hotel and thought I would have one more look for the jade place and if I couldn't find it I would stay at the thaipan, afterwards I couldn't find the poxy ThaiPan place either, So off I went to city lodge, found out they were fully booked so asked them to reccommend a place, 100 meters down the road was the honey hotel at a measely 1,000baht per night, fok me bkk is expensive, same sort of place here in Pattaya woulkd be 500baht per night.

----------


## barton

Lovely decor, well worth 1000bht/night. I especially like the battered old A/C unit on the floor..nice touch.

----------


## dirtydog

As you can see the room aint that bad, it's got ubc and a fridge with drinks in which I didn't know about till the morning as I checked out and they asked me if I had used the mini bar, they also have a swimming pool, I found this out when I glanced at the announcements board and it said the swimming pool was being renovated, on my way out this morning I read the notice properly and it said the pool was being renovated from july to august, I chuckled to myself at how long it takes builders to finish stuff. Then I saw the swimming pool was open and being used, Wtf don't they take down old announcements?

----------


## dirtydog

The aircon worked pretty damn good actually  :Smile: 

Actually the places only saving grace was that it had off road parking.

----------


## dirtydog

I have to admit the black toilet seat brought back childhood memories of living on a council housing estate, the bum sprayer wasn't powerful enough to do the job it was supposed to do, but apart from that it was an overpriced dump.

----------


## friscofrankie

I've stayed at the Honey Hotel  few times my damn-self.  Never paid more 600 baht though.  It's been a couple of years i think but a 65% price increase?  Were you drunk when you checked in?

----------


## Captain Sensible

I think it may be that they saw the dogs overnite bag and figured on him being a jigalo so they charged accordingly. Nice bag dog.

----------


## dirtydog

One of my favourites that one cap, I believe I purchased it in Malaysia  :Smile:

----------


## barton

Good spot there Captain.......nice bag sailor!

----------


## Wayne Kerr

A dorky bag like that is a great place to hide a shooter, the blinky bill would never think to look in there, bet the _girls_ like it too!

----------


## dirtydog

Now theres an idea, actually the holster clips onto the inside zip of me bum bag, no need to stick it in me travel bag  :Smile:

----------


## atticusblue

The Honey still does not disappoint.  While my buddy ritz'd it up at the Renaissance I stayed at the Honey a few days in Jan., 2013.   Decent free breakfast and clean quiet room and can't complain about the location.  I have used the pool which is always clean.  Staff is okay and always around.

----------


## kingwilly

The honey doubles as a short time hotel.

----------


## pseudolus

> Now theres an idea, actually the holster clips onto the inside zip of me bum bag, no need to stick it in me travel bag


What type of business was he on?

----------


## Boon Mee

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> Now theres an idea, actually the holster clips onto the inside zip of me bum bag, no need to stick it in me travel bag 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What type of business was he on?


Heh...perhaps that Sweaty Sock reporter finally got his goat... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wackyjacky

Unless you're there for the pool, you can do a lot better for around 1000. City Lodge was a good call. Maxims, Darjelling, Merises, Boss Suites, Dynasty Inn, Monoco, Town Lodge, etc. Even CitiChic is going for 1200 and it's f*cking nice ! Hotels, street food, and cabs are the only cheap things in BKK these days.

----------


## kingwilly

> City Lodge was a good call.


City lodge is around 2,500-3,500 baht.

----------


## wackyjacky

> Originally Posted by wackyjacky
> 
> City Lodge was a good call.
> 
> 
> City lodge is around 2,500-3,500 baht.


Not that expensive, but they've damn near doubled the prices of 9 & 19 recently - fuck 'em. They want 1800-2000 the dates I just looked at. I used to use 9 as a short time room & paid < 1000 not long ago. CityChic is the steal right now. I got 4 nights for $190 (all in) last week. Only bitch - it's deep down 13 where it meets 11.

----------


## bobo746

stayed there in jan clean and close to everything 900 a night all good

----------


## charleyboy

1993 was my first time at the Honey. Probably about 450 baht.

----------


## Bangyai

I stayed at the Honey a couple of times. It was where blokes who would otherwise have stayed at the Crown on Suk 29 took birds they wanted to impress. Not too bad. about on a par with the old Miami except the latter was so close to Thermaes you couldn't get lost on the way back to your room no matter how far you were gone.

----------


## bobo746

> the old Miami


Stayed there 2011 shit hole but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bangyai

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
>  the old Miami
> 
> 
> Stayed there 2011 shit hole but !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yes well , probably because they hardly spent a cent on it since the G.I's left. There used to be a lot of old R&R hotels about. Sadly they have mostly disappeared now. I remember a few :

The Dorchester  ( brothel hotel near Khao Sahn )
The World         ( on Petchburi )
The Liberty        ( Still going....just. Although not stayed there since 2005 )
The Moracot      ( on Petchburi . Finaly disintegrated but the entrance had an
                          advertisment for an in house disco with everyone in flaired 
                          jeans. I should have bought that before they demolished it

Actualy, just before its demise it had an in house ' ancient massage ' for 100 baht an hour. If you paid for a room and gave the girl 1000 you could have a decent massage followed by a refreshing shag in a dilapitated room. A pleasant way to knock off a couple of hours in the afternoon.

----------


## hallelujah

The very last walk of shame at the Honey coming soon, according to Stickman. Bookings not being taken beyond February.

----------


## Hugh Cow

I have always liked Bourbon st hotel/restaurant, now on soi 63 and formerly in Washington square. I lived there in the 90s for a few months when I was working in Washington square. Very modern and very reasonable for the room quality. Great Restaurant if you feel like a bit of Cajun food for a change and a great selection of bourbons at the bar. I have stayed there on and off for 20 years. Owner is an American expat Doug Harrison.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> The very last walk of shame at the Honey coming soon, according to Stickman. Bookings not being taken beyond February.


Is this right?

Reading his pontifications upon how he envisages the visa regime developing in Thailand for retirees and Thai spouses, I rather think he has consumed too much boiler room cock of late and their spunk spumes have rotted what is left of that mongering brain of his.

Ghastly creature and the human equivalent of public toilet graffiti.

----------


## taxexile

> Ghastly creature and the human equivalent of public toilet graffiti.


indeed, but we expats are drawn to his column like moths to a flame, or flies to a turd.
there is nothing that we like more than salacious gossip and the hope that we may one day read of the downfall, arrest, bankruptcy or comeuppance of one of our brethren so that we may be enveloped by and inhale the heady, intoxicatingly comforting vapours of schadenfreude.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Indeed, but it was to Andrew Drummond one looked for such fodder, not this  putrid little spunk bubble, Stickman.
Sad loss to we more civilised folk although one can well understand why the likes of Stickman, boiler room trash such as Hilton/Hayward and our own Bumbumboy might disagree.

har, har.

----------


## buriramboy

I will have you know I actually met stickman and it only reinforced my preconceived opinion of him as in a total prick. If I remember was probably in 2000 was in a bar in Nana Plaza, Ricky from Angelwich, a few of his mates, myself and the Baron were there. Stickman was sprouting shit giving it the big one then his wife at the time walked in gave it to him with both barrels and the poor lad walked out with his tail between his legs. Oh how we laughed.

----------

